# my Croatian dogs - Cezar and Flekica(Spot in english)



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

These are my dogs
3 months old puppy ; name: Cezar; breed: Tornjak
Tornjak is large Croatian breed, that used to guarde sheeps from wolfs.







Flekica(Spot), is 9 yeras old female dog, i rescued her from the street 8 years ago. She is my best friend. Breed: Unknown.


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

Cezar and my filly


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

What breed is he? He looks so cuddly!

Oops, sorry, just looked back and seen the answer!!


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

yea he is cuddly  a little bear


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

soon to be big bear, best of wishes to you and family


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you so much


----------



## Lipizzan (Jul 30, 2013)

So, i discovered that my puppy, Cezar is not a purebreed Tornjak, we were decived by a breeder. From the star we were astonished how super hyperactive he was, chasing all the chickens, and running around like crazy. And Tornjak breed is not like that at all, they are very lazy and phlegmatic. Anyhow, his father is Tornjak, but his mother is German pointer. He actually started to get little spots on his body. But we love him , and it is what it is. At least we know that we now have a guard dog and a hunting dog in one 

just click on pic for larger

oo it was soo hot that day 


Flekica and Cezar


----------

